# Hd pieno con la compilazione di openoffice

## Alucard13

Ciao,

stavo compilando openoffice ma ad un certo punto mi accorgo, sul monitor di superkaraba, che ho il fs / pieno (100% occupato) infatti la compilazione si blocca!! io di riflesso stoppo la compilazione con [ctrl][c] ma il fs rimane pieno...nn so che fare provo a riavviare ma niente!!

Ora?? come faccio a liberare lo spazio occupato da openoffice??

ho provato a dare:

```
emerge -C openoffice
```

ma niente mi dice impossibile trovare openoffice!!

sapete come aiutarmi??

----------

## pava_rulez

Prima idea, butta via dei gran log, magari qualche decina/centinaia di Mb sul tuo HD le riesci a liberare. Poi puoi buttare ciò che trovi sotto /usr/portage/distfiles e (se mi ricordo bene) sotto /var/tmp/portage...

----------

## comio

puoi sempre installare la versione binaria di oo.

ciao

----------

## pava_rulez

 *comio wrote:*   

> puoi sempre installare la versione binaria di oo.
> 
> 

 

Confermo, avevo anch'io problemi di spazio e con openoffice-bin non ho notato differenze...

----------

## Alucard13

 *Quote:*   

> Prima idea, butta via dei gran log, magari qualche decina/centinaia di Mb sul tuo HD le riesci a liberare. Poi puoi buttare ciò che trovi sotto /usr/portage/distfiles e (se mi ricordo bene) sotto /var/tmp/portage...

 

quali log?? poi posso buttare tutto sotto /usr/portage/distfiles e /var/tmp/portage ?? si ma x eliminare i file che fin'ora mi ha compilato d oo ??? io prima avevo 45% di / occupato e solo con la compilazione d oo mi ha raggiunto il 100%.

Ps: tanto x informazione io ho solo una partizione x / e una x /home.

----------

## randomaze

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> e (se mi ricordo bene) sotto /var/tmp/portage...

 

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> si ma x eliminare i file che fin'ora mi ha compilato d oo ???

 

BTW, per compilare OOo occorrono da 3.5 a 5Gb liberi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Prima idea, butta via dei gran log, magari qualche decina/centinaia di Mb sul tuo HD le riesci a liberare. Poi puoi buttare ciò che trovi sotto /usr/portage/distfiles e (se mi ricordo bene) sotto /var/tmp/portage... 
> 
> quali log?? poi posso buttare tutto sotto /usr/portage/distfiles e /var/tmp/portage ?? si ma x eliminare i file che fin'ora mi ha compilato d oo ??? io prima avevo 45% di / occupato e solo con la compilazione d oo mi ha raggiunto il 100%.
> 
> Ps: tanto x informazione io ho solo una partizione x / e una x /home.

 

X i log posta l'output di

```
du -h --max-depth=1 /var/log/
```

Da questo comando puoi vedere se hai dei log molto ingombranti (io 1 volta x 1 errore ero arrivato all'ordine dei Gb per i log!). Le altre cose che ti ho detto puoi buttarle tranquillamente, sempre che entro 5 minuti qualcuno non mi smentisca, il che è probabile...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Alucard13

Ok proverò a cancellare i log e quei file che mi hai detto ma riguardo hai file di oo da dove li cancello???

cosa vorresti dire con quelle citazioni "randomaze"??

----------

## comio

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> Ok proverò a cancellare i log e quei file che mi hai detto ma riguardo hai file di oo da dove li cancello???
> 
> cosa vorresti dire con quelle citazioni "randomaze"??

 

io la vedo dura... recuperare 4 giga per la compilazione.

Non hai una partizione con un po' di giga liberi? magari usa quella per la compilazione (vedi il file /etc/make.conf).

ciao

----------

## Alucard13

No adesso nn mi importa + d compilare ma devo recuperare quello spazio che si è preso oo x la compilazione!!

anche x me è dura recuperare così tanto spazio con i soi file d log anche xke sarà meno d una settimana che ho istallato!!

----------

## GiRa

```
/var/tmp/portage
```

E' la directory di lavoro. Cancella tutto il suo contenuto senza timori. (distfiles ti conviene tenerla: hai i sorgenti dentro).

----------

## randomaze

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> cosa vorresti dire con quelle citazioni "randomaze"??

 

Che alla tua domanda aveva già risposto pava_rulez: la compilazione avviene in /var/tmp/portage

----------

## Alucard13

Aaaaa grazie appena torno a casa da lavoro provo e vi faccio sapere!!!

xro nn è possibile che oo sia gia stato istallato da qualche parte xke stava quasi alla fine della compilazione??

----------

## Dece

Se il pc l'hai spento e non usi le features "keeptemp keepwork" di emerge allora /var/tmp/portage dovrebbe essere già pulita... cmq no, se la compilazione non è terminata non ti ha installato niente, al massimo le dipendenze che aveva già finito di compilare  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non per fare il vecchio trombone, ma diamo un occhio anche allo stiky post utilissimi: ci si è sbattuti per fare, Tip , Faq e compagnia bella, usiamoli!  :Confused: 

Aprire post utilissimi cercare TIPS ed ecco che appare "Come liberare spazio"

PS:

Se non t cambia nulla aver OO.org compilato, emerge openoffice-bin è uguale, ma risparmi moooolto tempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alucard13

ho svuotato /var/tmp/portage /var/log e mi ha liberato quasi il 50% d /

ma /usr/portage/distfiles la svuoto o no ?? se la svuoto devo riaggiornare portage??

e cmq come mai mi ha scaricato la versione 1.1 di oo e nn la 2.0??

----------

## Danilo

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> ho svuotato /var/tmp/portage /var/log e mi ha liberato quasi il 50% d /
> 
> ma /usr/portage/distfiles la svuoto o no ?? se la svuoto devo riaggiornare portage??
> 
> e cmq come mai mi ha scaricato la versione 1.1 di oo e nn la 2.0??

 

/usr/portage/distfiles contiene i sorgenti.

Non credo che ti convenga a meno che hai veramente bisogno di spazio.

In futuro per un aggiornamento degli stessi potresti avere bisogno di questi sorgenti oppure a seguito di un cambio di use flags dovresi ricompilare il tutto. Puoi sempre riscaricare ma se quello spazio non ti serve urgentemente...

--- EDIT ---

Se la svuoti non devi aggiornare nulla, solo che se in futuro avrai bisognop di detti files emrge li scarichera'.

```

localhost ~ # etcat -v openoffice

[ Results for search key           : openoffice ]

[ Candidate applications found : 1 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-office/openoffice :

        [   ] 1.1.4-r1 (0)

localhost ~ # etcat -v openoffice-bin

[ Results for search key           : openoffice-bin ]

[ Candidate applications found : 3 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-office/openoffice-bin :

        [   ] 1.1.1 (0)

        [   ] 1.1.4-r1 (0)

        [  I] 1.9.122 (0)

```

Perche' i sorgenti sono solo per la 1.4

Mentre esiste la versione una beta (o qualcosa di simile) 2.0 mascherata per i binari .

----------

## .:deadhead:.

credo che leggere la documentazione base di portage ti possa aiutare a capire ciò che fai, prima che qualcuno "per scherzo" ti suggerisca di cancellare qualche cosa di troppo e tu danneggi il tuo sistema con le tue stesse mani. 

Io comincerei da questi due capitoli. Anche se più in generale, ogni utente gentoo dovrebbe leggersi almeno una volta tutto l'handbook [non solo le parti relative all'installazione]

Cmq io non avrei cancellato i log, sono l'unico modo che hai per capire a posteriori le cause di problemi o di malfunzionamenti. Così come eviterei di cancellare /usr/portage/distfiles : nella doc che ti ho indicato trovi spiegato cosa contiene  :Wink: 

----------

